# FR: Ce livre est bien - adjectif / adverbe ?



## Giselaloisel

Bonjour!
"Ce livre est *bien*"
'Bien' est-ce que c'est un adjectif ou un adverb?
Merci de m'aider!


----------



## tamanoir

adverbe car invariable : "c'est une fille bien"


----------



## janpol

Pour parler d'un livre, j'utiliserais plus volontiers "bon/mauvais" que "bien/mal" (ou bien je dirais qu'il est "bien écrit / imprimé / illustré / relié........)


----------



## Nebukadnezar

_Ce livre est bon_, may have two different meanings in English
- that's the right book
or
- that's a good book.
The first phrase implies that you've chosen the book you have been expected to choose, however it doesn't necessarily mean that it's a good book
The second phrase means that the book is good in the sense of quality, but it doesn't mean that you've chosen the right book.


----------



## Giselaloisel

janpol, Nebukadnezar, vous avez peut-etre raison, mais c'est mon prof - qui est française - qui l'a écrit. Alors...
 tamanoir, je ne comprends guère votre explication. Ils existent également des adjectifs invariables!


----------



## Bad_Mood

Oui, je vois parfaitement à quels adjectifs vous faites référence et vous avez raison de dire que, de manière générale, un adverbe et un adjectif ne se distinguent pas du seul fait de leur possibilité de "s'accorder ou non". Je ne pense pas que le sens de Nebukadnezar entre en jeu ici puisque "bon" n'est pas forcément synonyme de "bien" dans ce contexte. "Bien" n'est pas ambigu ici, il me semble. Pour moi, il se réfère bien à la *qualité du livre*, sinon, on aurait "c'est bien ce livre!" dans un contexte comme:
A: Est-ce ce livre que tu cherches!
B: Oui, c'est *bien* ce livre!

Or, ce n'est pas le sens qu'on trouve ici: 
A: Comment as-tu trouvé ce livre, je ne l'ai pas lu.
B: Ce livre est* bien*! [je te le conseille]

Dans cette configuration, je dirais que c'est un adjectif.

En revanche, dans:

 "J'ai *bien *mangé", on a affaire à un adverbe.


----------



## Giselaloisel

Merci mille fois, Bad_Mood!


----------



## janpol

Giselaloisel, je n'ai pas dit que "bien" ne s'employait pas à propos d'un livre, j'ai juste dit que j'utiliserais plus volontiers "bon"; je pense qu'on emploie "bien" en pensant "bon", alors autant dire "bon". Si l'on dit "ce livre est bien", on doit pouvoir dire "ce livre est mal", or on ne le dit pas : on dit... mauvais !
Grevisse considère "bien" non pas comme un adjectif mais comme "un adverbe employé _adjectivement"_.


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Grevisse considère "bien" non pas comme un adjectif mais comme "un adverbe employé _adjectivement"_.


Employé adjectivement ou converti en adjectif invariable… Quels critères permettraient de distinguer ces deux analyses ?


janpol said:


> Si  l'on dit "ce livre est bien", on doit pouvoir dire "ce livre est mal",  or on ne le dit pas : on dit... mauvais !


Mais on dit bien _Ce livre est pas mal_…


----------



## Bad_Mood

Je dirais... la syntaxe!  (je sens que je risque de me faire tapper dessus! )


----------



## janpol

Oui, CapnPrep, mais "pas mal" est sensiblement le contraire de "mal" et souvent très proche de "bien".


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Oui, CapnPrep, mais "pas mal" est sensiblement le contraire de "mal" et souvent très proche de "bien".


Justement, cela montre que _(pas) mal_ peut être employé adjectivement / en tant qu'adjectif dans les mêmes contextes que _bien_. Mais de toute façon l'argument « Si on dit _bien_, on doit pouvoir dire _mal_ » — autrement dit « Si on n'emploie pas _mal_, il ne faut pas non plus employer _bien_ » — est très faible.


----------



## Nebukadnezar

Parce qu'on y revient tant de fois: Ce livre est bien, ce n'est pas du bon Français ça sonne faux et comment!  
I hope the following examples will make it quite clear
_Bien_ means _good_, _moral_, _right_, _healthy_, etc., and can *only* be used as an adjective with copular (state-of-being) verbs such as _être_.
_Il est un bon élève _   He is a good student.       
_Il est bien *comme *élève _He is a good student.

However _as adverb bien_  usually means _well_ or can be used to emphasize  something. _Bon_, in the rare instances where it is used as an adverb,  means _good_ or _pleasant_.
_J'ai bien dormi._   I slept well.       
_Il fait bon ici. _It's nice/pleasant here.
So please: *Cessez de massacrer la grammaire de cette belle langue!*


----------



## CapnPrep

Nebukadnezar said:


> _Bien_ means _good_, _moral_, _right_, _healthy_, etc., and can *only* be used as an adjective with copular (state-of-being) verbs such as _être_.


So what's wrong with _Ce livre est bien_?

According to the TLF, the primary meanings of the adjective _bien_ when referring to things are:

[Sous le rapport de l'esthétique, de l'intellect; en parlant  d'une chose ou d'une pers. avec une notat. fam.]  Digne d'admiration
[Sous le rapport de l'accomplissement d'une fonction]  Qui remplit correctement son rôle


----------



## Bad_Mood

Maintenant, vous me faites douter, Nebukadnezar. (et il ne faut pas vous fâcher; nous sommes là pour partager )

*Je vais revenir à mon analyse après vos interventions:*

A: Comment as-tu trouvé ce livre? Je ne l'ai pas lu.
B: Ce livre est bien [sous-entendu "écrit"]. Je te le conseille.

J'étais en train de me demander si, en effet, dans notre "grammaire mentale", pas celle de Grévisse, nous n'avions pas petit à petit supprimé le verbe "écrire" qu'on aurait jugé "implicite". L'usage s'est beaucoup répandu malgré vos prescriptions que je juge un peu sévères envers les francophones qui l'utlisent. (même en milieu académique, mais il ne fallait pas le dire...  "Je vous conseille ce livre, il est vraiment bien. Ca vous aidera dans votre travail...")

*En conclusion, pour répondre à Giselaloisel, je ne suis plus très sûre que nous ayons affaire à un adjectif. *Mais cela ne change en rien au fait qu'il reste invariable.

*Ma proposition:*

*configation 1:* Ce livre [GN-sujet] est [copule] bien [attribut]. => *adverbe se comportant comme un adjectif mais gardant ses propriétés invariables d'adverbe*. ce livre est bien = ce livre est bon => *"bien" est un adverbe à fonction adjectivale. *

*configuration 2:* Ce livre [GN-sujet] est [auxilaire]* bien [adverbe]* [[écrit [verbe sous-entendu]] Ce livre est bien [écrit] => *"bien" est un adverbe à fonction adverbiale. 

*Je vais maintenant citer une phrase récurrente chez les adolescents et les enfants:

"Tu as écouté cette chanson, elle est* trop bien*!" 

Je tendrais personnellement à rejeter cette phrase de mon usage, mais plutôt à cause du *"trop"*. S'ils avaient dit "elle est *vraiment bien*", je l'aurais plus facilement acceptée.
*
**
*


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour répondre à la question originale, _bien_ est en principe un adverbe  (donc invariable), mais qui, comme dans l'exemple initial, est parfois employé  comme adjectif (toujours invariable). Décider ensuite s'il s'agit d'un  adverbe employé adjectivement ou d'un réel adjectif n'est qu'une question de convention. Tout ce qui compte, c'est qu'il se comporte alors comme un adjectif invariable.



Nebukadnezar said:


> _Ce livre est bon_, may have two different meanings in English
> - that's the right book
> or
> - that's a good book.


Only the latter is sensible here. To mean the former, we would indeed say, _Ce livre est *le* bon._



CapnPrep said:


> So what's wrong with _Ce livre est bien_?


Nothing. It is indeed more natural (at least to me) to say _Ce livre est *bien*_ rather than _Ce livre est *bon*_. Both phrases are sound and correct, and I don't quite understand Nebukadnezar's point of view either.

See also the thread FR: bien / bon.


----------

